# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Got front row seats and VIp passes to the MR.O

## powerlifterjay

I won a pro bench meet with a 625lb bench @240lb BW that had a grand prize of 2 MR Olympia VIP tickets. Which gets me fornt row, back stage, press conference, after party ETC. Plus my flight is paid for 2 from FL, to Vegas. All togtehr with hotel and passes (MR O's are 600.00 a piece) i won 4000 bucks!!

My wife and I leave Oct 17th. I know who most bodybuilders are but have never seen a pro show so i am really excited to go. I am gonna get so many Autographs!! Just thought i woud let ya'll know since most here have probably watched it before. 

Anyone else going??

----------


## dam225

Make sure you bring a digicam and get some good pics to post here.....congrats and have fun...

D

----------


## palme

Shit man congrats!
Like dam said make sure you take pictures!!

----------


## ripsid

Congrats on the win! Have a blast! And deffinately get some pics! I have front row Couch seats for the Pay Per view. That's about it!

----------


## ripsid

Congrats on the win! Have a blast! And deffinately get some pics! I have front row Couch seats for the Pay Per view. That's about it!

----------


## Gene

Awesome Jay, have a good time. 

I'll be sitting in the living room with popcorn and a protein shake watching it on PPV. Can't wait!

----------


## craig

I will be there too. I don't have front row seats but I have good seats. I leave tomorrow and I am psyched !I will take as many pictures as I can. Later guys !

----------


## powerlifterjay

Were leaving thurs night. I am gettign excited! We got our whole time there planned out. Its gonna be a long flight from here in Florida!

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Lucky, what part of Fl u from?

----------


## SonGoku

Lucky you!!! Wish it was me. I'll just have to settle for watching the whoel enchilada on the Internet instead. Hope that quality will be OK!

Have a good time!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## broncojosh

was going to be sitting front row as well, but shit happens huh...guess i'll be watching it on the telly. Oh well, have a great trip, be careful, and be sure to tell us all about it when you return! Oh yeah, you down in s. florida big man?

----------


## powerlifterjay

I will post all the pics i get!! 

I am in Central FL. Lakeland.

Flight leaves in a few hours talk to ya'll Tues

----------

